# Old Tank



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I was hired to setup this tank for a store.


Felt like posting it up.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

damnit, where did u get the wood! O:
ps. formosae, im counting on u man


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Is the substrate completely akadama?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Akadama*

Yep it is all akadama


----------

